# Spanish is Flipped?



## VenusEnvy

Is it just me, or has the Spanish forum been flipped? (Not that it matters one way or the other, to me.) But, I noticed that on the main page, the grammar forum is now below the vocab forum. It used to be the other way around.


----------



## meili

Usted no está sola..


----------



## gotitadeleche

I noticed that too. Must have something to do with the changing of the magnetic forces of the earth.


----------



## ILT

I noticed it, and I guess Mike made the change to put General Vocabulary on top, since new members usually ask for translations which end up in the grammar forum.

I've noticed that less translation threads appear in the Grammar forum now.

Let's see what Mike says.


----------



## cuchuflete

It is exactly as ILT has deduced.  We had a discussion with Mike and some of his staff, and we all noticed that many newcomers went to the first forum on the list to ask for translation help.   

Form follows function, as they say of good design, so we are doing precisely that.

Cuchuflete


----------



## alc112

Con más razón que habían demasiados pedidos de traducciones en el foro de gramática!!!


----------



## ILT

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> It is exactly as ILT has deduced. We had a discussion with Mike and some of his staff, and we all noticed that many newcomers went to the first forum on the list to ask for translation help.
> 
> Form follows function, as they say of good design, so we are doing precisely that.
> 
> Cuchuflete



Aha!!!  So I'm one step closer to reading minds


----------



## cuchuflete

I love translating said:
			
		

> Aha!!!  So I'm one step closer to reading minds



Frogs have been known to do astonishing things to the minds of mere mortals.

You just got a jump on the rest of us.


----------

